# Peacock eel got stuck in my pot



## Apollo231 (Jul 16, 2014)

My peacock got stuck in the small hole of the pot and kept struggling as I tried to get it out. So I took a hammer and smashed the pot and then the eel was free. Do I need medicine for my eel to heal? I will get a picture of the eel.


----------



## Apollo231 (Jul 16, 2014)

I can't really get a picture but the flesh is showing and as it was turning in the hole in the pot, the slim and the skin was tearing so the flesh is showing. So now there is flesh showing like a circle over and under the body at a certain area.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Ooof, that doesn't sound good. I don't know anything about eel treatment...your biggest concern is probably infection. I'd personally keep him in an at-temperature hospital tank and his water absolutely spotless...


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Eels are scaleless so you have to be careful with medications. Keeping the water clean is your best bet. Watch for any redness or signs of infection. I had a bn pleco that got himself wedged in the intake tube of the filter once. He had a little bit of damage but healed up fine on his own. Good luck! Hope your eel is ok.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Apollo231 (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks guys!


----------

